# Stolen equipement - off-brand



## propellerhead (May 7, 2014)

Hello!

If you, or your friend, by any chance, found/seen an offer for used Nikkor 500mm F4G ED AF-S VR,
especially from Spain, please be advised that it might be stolen.

On may 5th at about 8 pm, by the volcano Teide in Tenerife (Spain), on the parking near Roques de Garcia 
the lens: Nikkor 500mm F4G ED AF-S VR (serial number 202057) was stolen form my friends car.

It had big sticker on the hood with word 'HESJA', and visible scratch near the distance scale.

If you came by this lens, please inform the police, and please let me the know.
Thanks in advance!

Best Regards!
Leszek


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2014)

SOrry to hear that....but this is Canon Rumor site. We love our *L* 

You might want to post a thread here: http://nikonrumors.com/


----------



## propellerhead (May 7, 2014)

Hi! 


I do love my Lenses and wouldn't swap them for anything else,
as well as I'm user of this forum. 

This unfortunate lens belonged to my friend.
My head would explode if someone stole my long L.

But there's always a chance that someone on this forum might just get by this lens,
or know someone who want's to buy such lens. And if, by any chance, this post may
help to recover this lens or catch that thief, or at least make it difficult to sell it,
then it's worth the try.

But thanks for the nikonrumours tip. 
I'll post it there if he didn't do it by now.

Best regards!
Leszek


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your friend's lost lens ... I may not understand what it's like to lose a big lens like that but I do know what its to lose a lens ... my EF 24-70 f/2.8 L I lens was stolen sometime ago. I'll pass on the info to my friends.


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

I have insurance against theft... So if I lose my lens... I report it stolen, the insurance company cuts me a check... And then what?

The lens is sold, the buyer find out by blind luck... does the buyer return my lens, I return the check and everyone is inconvenienced? And the seller goes to jail... hopefully.

The buyer would get his money back if it were from ebay or Amazon... but what if it were Craigslist or something like that? 

I'm curious what happens, because I think my best case scenario is that I'm inconvenienced but then have a brand new replacement lens.


----------



## bainsybike (May 7, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I have insurance against theft... So if I lose my lens... I report it stolen, the insurance company cuts me a check... And then what?
> 
> The lens is sold, the buyer find out by blind luck... does the buyer return my lens, I return the check and everyone is inconvenienced? And the seller goes to jail... hopefully.
> 
> ...



I think what happens (in the UK at least) is that once the insurance company have settled, they take over ownership of the stolen lens. If somebody buys it in good faith from the thief, it still belongs to the insurance company, who can reclaim it. The only recourse for the unfortunate buyer is to try to recover the money from the thief. So - buyer beware!


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I have insurance against theft... So if I lose my lens... I report it stolen, the insurance company cuts me a check... And then what?
> ...



That's unfortunate because no one would report the criminal. The criminal needs to make restitution to the insurance company and go to federal f you in the a$$... sorry... office space on the brain.


----------



## cervantes (May 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm very sorry to hear about your friends loss. 
As a matter of fact I'm also currently traveling with my 500LII in my backpack, so hearing about 500s getting stolen makes me a bit uneasy. I would be very interested in hearing about the details of what happened to your friend. You say it was stolen from a car. How exactly did the thief break into it? Where was the car parked (were people around)? Where were you guys? How long did you leave it unattended? Was there a way for him to know what was inside?That sort of thing... 
Thanks and good luck for recovering the lens!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 9, 2014)

propellerhead said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I do love my Lenses and wouldn't swap them for anything else,
> ...



It might be worth posting this on Canon Digital Photography Forum as they have a number of Nikon users there and cover a lot of the planet:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php


----------



## Joe M (May 11, 2014)

It's a shame there isn't some mechanism for lenses as there is for cameras such as the ones that exist for camera bodies. I hope his insurance deductible isn't too high and he can secure a replacement.


----------

